# Craftsman 101.21400



## Blacksuit (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello all, just wanted to properly introduce myself and say hello. I have wanted to learn how to use a lathe for quite sometime and finally made to jump to buying one. A few weeks ago I bought a craftsman 101.21400 with some tooling. I am a complete newbie so be prepared for some questions. My current boss was a machinist for years so he has been giving me advise along the way. I knew I didn't need anything big for the type of stuff I'll be doing but room is where I'm lacking. Only have an oversized one car garage. I know everyone likes pics so I've included a few... it shows the 4 jaw that came with it but it does not fit on the spindle... it's a 8tpi. I'll probably try and sell it later when i clean it up and get another that will work. The next thing I'm going to get is a qctp.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome aboard.The 1"-8 chuck will fit the Craftsman 101.07301 lathe, of which there are plenty around as Sears sold it from 1939 through 1957.  So you shouldn't have too much difficulty in selling it.

I understand that space is not plentiful so you need to keep the cabinet casters.  So one of the first things that I would suggest that you do is to attach two pieces of 2X2 or 2-1/2X2-1/2 steel angle flush with the bottom edges of the left and right ends of the cabinet, with the horizontal part down.  Cut to length and drill all of the mounting holes, and then paint before you attach them.  Then under each end of each bracket, mount stud-type feet.  Run the feet down far enough to lift the casters off of the floor and then carefully level the cabinet.  For when having to move the lathe around, cut two slots into the sides of two pieces of 1x2 wood.  When you need to move it, run the bottom nuts down about an inch, lift the foot and slide the boards under the top nuts and flat washers to hold the feet up.


----------

